# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Woma Female Octavia

## Rage Beard Reptiles

I just realized I do not have a thread for this girl. I have had her for some time now. She was a rescue and not doing to hot when I got her. Since then she has put on healthy weight, however I can't get her to eat anything consistently.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (01-19-2018),_Ax01_ (01-19-2018),*Bogertophis* (08-22-2018),_BR8080_ (01-19-2018),John1982 (03-26-2018),_Jus1More_ (02-25-2018),PennywisePythons (08-29-2019),_Prognathodon_ (01-20-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Pretty girl! I absolutely adore my Womas! They are just such a joy to handle and watch and they are as sweet as can be... Best of luck getting her on a consistent feeding schedule. I would say that must be a pretty rare problem to have with a Woma, isn't it?

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2018),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Pretty girl! I absolutely adore my Womas! They are just such a joy to handle and watch and they are as sweet as can be... Best of luck getting her on a consistent feeding schedule. I would say that must be a pretty rare problem to have with a Woma, isn't it?


Yes I would agree it's strange that a woma is a problem feeder. They are typically voracious eaters.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Oh! So pretty  :Very Happy:  I love Woma's. Best of luck with the feeding!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Pretty lady.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Ax01

boy, those Aussie pythons are awesome. good on u on her rescue. hope she's just still acclimating and will turn into a garbage disposal of a feeder for u. she does look very pretty tho.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-19-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> boy, those Aussie pythons are awesome. good on u on her rescue. hope she's just still acclimating and will turn into a garbage disposal of a feeder for u. she does look very pretty tho.


I have had her for close to 2 year so i dont think she is still aclimating. I think I have her figured out. She is starting to take quail and chicks. Sucks for me though lol. Gotta love when they want something special.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

Have you tried scenting rodents with quail or reptile?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Have you tried scenting rodents with quail or reptile?


Yep. I have tried ascending with quail, chicken, and anoles.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Charles8088

> Yep. I have tried ascending with quail, chicken, and anoles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


She looks beautiful. Can't wait to get mine.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (01-21-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Another one from yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-23-2018),_Aedryan Methyus_ (02-23-2018),*Bogertophis* (08-22-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (02-23-2018),John1982 (03-26-2018),_Reinz_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Pretty girl... I love her eyebrows! Is she eating better for you yet?

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

A little more consistently. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Awesome!  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-23-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Freshly shed getting some outside time.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2018),John1982 (03-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-12-2018),_Reinz_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Octavia is looking great Rage. Is she settling into a good feeding routine yet?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Octavia is looking great Rage. Is she settling into a good feeding routine yet?


Yes as long as it is some form of fowl she is eating very consistently.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

> Yes as long as it is some form of fowl she is eating very consistently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well that is wonderful news. I sure hope you have a source with good pricing.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Well that is wonderful news. I sure hope you have a source with good pricing.


Yeah I have a couple sources. At this point as far as pricing is concerned this hobby is expensive no matter how you look at it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (03-11-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

She ate a large chicken juvi chicken last night. Pumped that she is finally putting some size on.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2018),c0r3yr0s3 (03-26-2018),John1982 (03-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-26-2018),_Reinz_ (03-26-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Yeah thats definitely a solid bulge. She looks fat and sassy.  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-26-2018)

----------


## cchardwick

I'd say that was probably too big of a meal for that snake, I don't like to see a bulge that big in my snakes. I used to have a male Woma, he was a fussy eater too.  I would use live rat crawlers to get him eating, after that it seemed like he preferred pre-killed jumbo mice.

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> I'd say that was probably too big of a meal for that snake, I don't like to see a bulge that big in my snakes. I used to have a male Woma, he was a fussy eater too.  I would use live rat crawlers to get him eating, after that it seemed like he preferred pre-killed jumbo mice.


She can handle it. I have given snakes much larger meals than that. I'm not saying you should feed all species of snakes a meal this large, for instance I would not give a meal that large to an ETB or a GTP. If I did not think she could handle it I would not have given it to her. Thank you for the concern.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

John1982 (03-26-2018),_Reinz_ (03-26-2018)

----------


## John1982

> I'd say that was probably too big of a meal for that snake, I don't like to see a bulge that big in my snakes. I used to have a male Woma, he was a fussy eater too.  I would use live rat crawlers to get him eating, after that it seemed like he preferred pre-killed jumbo mice.


Aspidites have no issues tackling larger(relative to the snake's girth) prey. As a general rule keepers offer smaller rodents(and chicks/quail) more often because, feeding predominately on reptiles in the wild, their natural diet is virtually fat free. Older/retired breeder rodents tend to have much higher fat content so they should be avoided. Not because these critters can't take larger meals, simply because they don't handle fatty diets well.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2018),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-26-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I pulled Octavia out for some sunlight and fresh air. This snake looks better and better after every shed. Can't believe someone gave up on her, now I have the fortune of keeping her.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-22-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> I pulled Octavia out for some sunlight and fresh air. This snake looks better and better after every shed. Can't believe someone gave up on her, now I have the fortune of keeping her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


She's one of the nicest Woma's I've ever seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-22-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Good looking woma for sure!

----------


## Bogertophis

She looks AMAZING!  But with those eyebrows, fussy eating & in spite of her gender, I'd have to call her "Groucho"... :ROFL:

----------


## enginee837

Just a thought, have you ever had her probed to make sure she is not in fact a he?  Males as they reach adulthood commonly go off feed when they are horny.  
She does look great, you have done good things with her.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-22-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Just a thought, have you ever had her probed to make sure she is not in fact a he?  Males as they reach adulthood commonly go off feed when they are horny.  
> She does look great, you have done good things with her.


I have proved her and she is a she. There has always been a feeding issue with this girl ever since she was a neo. I dont think it is a reproductive thing. Although that is a good stab in the dark and I appreciate the idea.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (08-22-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I meant to type "probed"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Picked this male up for my gorgeous girl Octavia. His name is Bones. Pumped to give these guys a try in a season or two.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

One more of Bones

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> One more of Bones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Possibly the prettiest Woma I've ever seen !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (09-24-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Woma male Bones getting some size on him!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## SnekNoodle

Sweet! I have a 0.1 Cinnamon morph ball python named Octavia! Funny lol

----------

